# What are good arrows for field?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If you don't chuck them into the field during a FITA shoot why would you during a field round? :noidea:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Recurve Barebow for Field*

I doubt that you would notice any difference in scores between the correct ACC and ACE's.

Jbird


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you don't chuck them into the field during a FITA shoot why would you during a field round? :noidea:


Who says I don't chuck'm into the ground at FITA shoots. I shoot barebow. In FITA barebow you get one point per shot just for trying, two per shot for 90 meters.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hank d thoreau said:


> who says i don't chuck'm into the ground at fita shoots. I shoot barebow. In fita barebow you get one point per shot just for trying, two per shot for 90 meters.


:chortle:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

For 'learning' I would think that any decent carbon arrow will do. 

I started out shooting field on Gold Tip 3555's. It's a tough arrow, and pretty light- and if one happens to get away from you, or you lose one to a Robin-hood. . .they are fairly inexpensive to replace. There are many descent carbon arrows out there though if you aren't too keen on Gold Tip.

But once you get your Field skills up to snuff. . .I'm certain that you will want to get those A/C/E's or some A/C/C's going. They are hands down my favorite Field arrow. Nano's are also VERY nice- especially if you live in a windy area. But as you know, Nano's ain't cheap. That's why I recommend the A/C/C and A/C/E's. For the money they are very hard to beat.

Hope this info helps. . .and welcome to Field! :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Victory nanoforce
A/C/C
easton redline
CX maxima
gold tip UL pro's

Could list hundreds if I wanted to, but those would be the most popular budget minded options.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

WrongdayJ,

Maybe my Goldtip Expedition Hunters will work. I probably have over 30 full length 5575's. I am thinking of having the points replaced with screw-ons so I can tune them easier. I have a long draw length so I shoot full length arrows -- that leaves the points as my fine tuner. They were out of tune last weekend when I tried them. I have shot them 90 M before and had about the same aiming point as my ACE's so I know they can make 70 yards.

Anyway, I bought 24 ACE's last year, broke 2, lost 2 and I want to put off buying new ones for at least a year. Maybe the Goldtips or the Redlines will work for starters.

I will have to chrono the Goldtips this weekend. My ACE's are 190 fps and my Redlines are 179 fps with my Best Zenit with 36 lb Border CXB limbs (41 lb at my draw length). If the Goldtips are faster than the Redlines then they win.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The GTs aren't going to be faster then the Redline....Redlines are a pretty light shaft....but they are a very good shaft as well  I would shoot them in a heart beat....and wouldn't even consider the GT Expeditions if I had Redlines. 

They have however been discontinued this year  but I am sure if you need more of them there are plenty of them out there to get you through a year or so if you want to go that route


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I found out yesterday about the Redlines being discontinued and bought another dozen this morning. I think I will start with the Redlines. One advantage is that I can shoot them out of the same bow that I shoot ACE's without any adjustments.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

I also shoot barebow recurve (actually the traditional class in NFAA). I've tried to shoot ACCs with target points on my club's field course, but would often experience bounce-outs on the 60 & 65-yd targets due to a couple of factors - the butts were stuffed pretty tightly, and my light draw weight (36 lbs.) So, I figured I'd have better "sticking power" with field points. Unable to put field points in my ACCs, I went with the Lightspeeds. Problem solved.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I shot LightSpeed 3D's this past year and was very pleased with their performance and durability. .


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I shot my Redlines on Sunday (first field round) and they worked great on the field course. Just bought some Navigators off DaveT which I will move to in the future. That should set me up nicely.

Turns out that the aiming points for my field setup were the same as my FITA if I change meters to yard: i.e. split finger point on is 60 yards for my field setup and 60 M for my FITA barebow setup. That was using the Redlines for field and ACE for FITA. It sure made calculating my aiming points easier.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I shot my Redlines on Sunday (first field round) and they worked great on the field course. Just bought some Navigators off DaveT which I will move to in the future. That should set me up nicely.
> 
> Turns out that the aiming points for my field setup were the same as my FITA if I change meters to yard: i.e. split finger point on is 60 yards for my field setup and 60 M for my FITA barebow setup. That was using the Redlines for field and ACE for FITA. It sure made calculating my aiming points easier.




```

```

getty-up !!....:thumbs_up

it's nice to beable to still shoot a Field round this late in the season....:wink:
i'll be shooting a round this sunday !!..:shade:

now..... get a fita 3 spot ( or vegas spot ) and join us in the sit-down match....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> But once you get your Field skills up to snuff. . .I'm certain that you will want to get those A/C/E's or some A/C/C's going. They are hands down my favorite Field arrow. Nano's are also VERY nice- especially if you live in a windy area. But as you know, Nano's ain't cheap. That's why I recommend the A/C/C and A/C/E's. For the money they are very hard to beat.
> 
> Hope this info helps. . .and welcome to Field! :thumb:


You do realize that ACEs and NanoXRs cost about the same right? With Nano's being skinnier and about 50X more durable.....so even if they are a touch more your gonna save money in the long run. :wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> . . .ACEs and NanoXRs cost about the same. . .even if they are a touch more your gonna save money in the long run. :wink:


I didn't check any other places but here locally around me- and Nano's are a tad more costly- but I guess it depends on your budget and what you consider a significant price difference to be. Once you get to that price level, though, I agree that a little bit more per arrow is a small price to pay for a product that is in every way superior. 

I do agree 100% with you though- Nano's are very tough and ultimately they are what most would consider to be THE field arrow of choice, and if cost were no object- I would have two dozen of them without blinking an eye.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LAS Price....:wink:

ACEs....$280
Nano XRs.....$280

I have both....and bought Nano's when I needed new shafts....ACE's aren't as good an arrow IMO.


----------

